

New in Sphinx 1.0: Domains - brolewis
http://pythonic.pocoo.org/2009/9/12/new-in-sphinx-1-0-domains

======
dennmart
Old post from September 12, 2009. I'd like to read more about it, but there
doesn't seem to be much recent information about these new features.

~~~
brolewis
Wow. I missed the date on there. I just stumbled onto that site while surfing
and thought it was interesting as a Sphinx user.

